# Computer Game: Biofeedback for IBS



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Well, now I've heard it all.







LEAHY and colleagues, Department of Gastroenterology, Royal Free Hospital London studied the effectiveness of a computer biofeedback game designed to teach deep relaxation for patients with irritable bowel syndrome.Methods: The authors conducted an open, prospective single centre study at the Royal free Hospital, London with 40 patients with irritable bowel syndrome refractory to conventional treatment. The main outcome measures were the development of a computer aided biofeedback apparatus directed at the gut for teaching relaxation to patients with irritable bowel syndrome, and the patientsï¿½ ability to complete a computer game involving biofeedback relating changes in stress to animated computer graphics. The degree to which deep relaxation was achieved was measured numerically by a progressive reduction in sensitivity level of the biofeedback loop. The success of relaxation was measured with daily diaries in which global and weighted bowel symptom scores were entered.Results: A computer biofeedback game based on animated gut imagery was successfully developed. Most patients learned to achieve progressively deeper levels of relaxation after four 30-minute biofeedback sessions. The use of ï¿½dosedï¿½ relaxation when bowel symptoms were troublesome helped in 50% of patients, reducing the global symptoms score (mean difference 0.5) and the bowel symptoms score (mean difference 0.8). At long-term follow-up, 64% of patients who had been helped by dosed relaxation, continued to use the technique, even though they had no further contact with the hospital.Conclusions: The computer biofeedback game taught deep relaxation rapidly and effectively. 50% of the patients with refractory irritable bowel syndrome found the technique helpful on most occasions on which it was used. Therefore, computer biofeedback games may offer a simple, inexpensive strategy for managing other stress related medical conditions.Leahy A et al. Computerised biofeedback games: a new method for teaching stress management and its use in irritable bowel syndrome. J R Coll Physicians Lond 32(6): 552-6 Nov-Dec 1998.------------------If you don't have a dream, how are you gonna have a dream come true?Nellie Forbush's song in South Pacific


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This sounds like fun, AZ!







I'd love to see what they came up with.JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Can you imagine this??? A parental nightmare, I can hear my son now, "Mom! Are you EVER gonna put that Game Boy down?!?!"BQ


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

I wonder if they are planning to release a version for the Sony Playstation. Can you imagine what the game controller would have to look like







First game in history that is played with your butt.Stef.P.S. Jean, you have been missed around here


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Sounds intriging! Wonder if they will put it on the market? Keep me in your thoughts, guys..check out my thread in Meeting Place.thanksHugs to all...------------------Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cool.







------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

This should be designed by IBSers. Can you imagine the sound effects?







Let's see, level 1, Mario has to find all of the toilets in the mall, and collect rolls of toilet paper. Level 2, Mario plans his vacation along the route with the most toilets...and has to avoid the traffic jams...hey, this could be fun.







AZ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

And when he pounds the spasm monsters with the hammer they make assorted fart noises.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

